# Excel Beschriftung Rubrikenachse



## Matschlag (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Pivot Tabelle in der Monate und Tage angeführt sind. Zu jedem Tag gibt es einen Wert. Aus dieser Pivot Tabelle heraus habe ich ein Diagramm gemacht und habe in der Beschriftung der Rubrikenachse nun das Monat und über dem Monat die einzelnen Tage stehen. Ich möchte zwar die einzelnen Werte pro Tag  im Diagramm angezeigt bekommen, aber in der Beschriftung nur die Monate haben.

Vielen Dank für Eure Vorschläge

Matschlag


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juni 2005)

Hai,

du brauchst doch nur unter Diagrammoptionen - Titel, die Beschriftung ändern.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matschlag (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

unter Diagrammoptionen - Titel kann ich nur die Namen der Achse ändern. Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich eine Beispieldatei eingefügt. Ich möchte im Diagramm zwar die Beschriftung der Monate angezeigt bekommen, aber nicht die die Beschriftung der einzelnen Tage. Die Werte der einzelnen Tage sollen aber schon angezeigt werden.

Matthias


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2005)

Hai,

Rechtsklick auf den Monat (3,4,5 oder 6) - Details ausblenden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Matschlag (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für das Feedback, aber wenn ich die Details ausblende gruppiere ich auch gleichzeitig die Säulen auf eine zusammen. Die einzelnen Säulen sollen ja bestehen bleiben, nur die Beschriftung der einzelnen Tage soll weg. Falls Dir noch etwas einfällt lass es mich wissen.

Danke

Matthias


----------



## Leola13 (21. Juni 2005)

Hai,

sorry auf das ausblenden hab ich jetzt gar nicht geachtet.  :-( 

Wäre dies eine Lösung ? 

Ciao Stefan


----------

